# ISO Good Desktop speakers <$200



## AdmiralThrawn (Mar 8, 2022)

I am redoing my main setup right now an basically the final touch after my dock, and new board is a quality set of desktop speakers. Anybody have some recomendations?


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 8, 2022)

How about https://www.edifier.com/computer-speakers.html


----------



## dirtyferret (Mar 8, 2022)

for just over $100, I've yet to hear any better PC speakers



			Amazon.com


----------



## oobymach (Mar 8, 2022)

Edifier are ok, Razer Nommo is a decent 2.0 set and Logitech 100w or more if you want a 2.1









						Computer Speakers | Logitech
					

Shop Computer Speakers. Logitech computer speakers bring rich sound for music, movies, gaming and more to your PC or Mac.




					www.logitech.com


----------



## Khonjel (Mar 8, 2022)

Presonus Eris E4.5

Mackie CR4-X


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Mar 8, 2022)

It depends how many speakers you want from 2.1 to 7.1. Surround sounds better with 4.1 and up, than simulated you get with 2.1.

After you decide and make the time to look up reviews with one thing in mind, you'll be keeping these for a long while. There are some pretty speakers, even some with RGB (I wouldnt be caught dead with RGB speakers   #sayNO2rgb!).


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 8, 2022)

still using my logitech z4 2.1 with input from my cambridge usb dac, sounds very nice.


----------



## Operandi (Mar 10, 2022)

It really depends on what you are going for.  $200 is kinda no man's land between the high-end Logitech and Klipsch's of the PC speaker world and right on the verge of getting into a small set of bookshelf nearfiled monitors with a class D amp. If its for music and you can spend $200 or a bit more you can get a set of Micca RB42s (which are an incurable value), paired with a SMSL SA50 amp and you would have a really decent 2.0 setup that can be upgraded.  If its for games and random internet videos then frankly its less important, and Logitech still make decent stuff thats hard to beat for the money.


----------



## Blue4130 (Mar 10, 2022)

Khonjel said:


> Presonus Eris E4.5
> 
> Mackie CR4-X


I will strongly second vote the presonus e4.5 amazing speakers for the cost.


----------



## Courier 6 (Mar 10, 2022)

I´m still using my Creative SBS 560 5.1 that I bought many moons agoo lol


----------



## Operandi (Mar 10, 2022)

Blue4130 said:


> I will strongly second vote the presonus e4.5 amazing speakers for the cost.


The only issue with active monitors (or any active speaker) is that you are limited to the capabilities of what that speaker are.  There are no avenues for upgrades in terms of quality of features without starting over with different speakers.

Also, those Presonus have an bottom-end of 70Hz which is pretty lean no matter what you listen to.


----------



## sam_86314 (Mar 11, 2022)

dirtyferret said:


> for just over $100, I've yet to hear any better PC speakers
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com


I second getting some Klipsch ProMedia 2.1 speakers.

With mine, I went a step further and replaced the stock satellites with some Panasonic SB-PM19 bookshelf speakers that I like a lot. The system sounds absolutely incredible now. That's probably the best thing about the ProMedias IMO; the fact that you can use whatever speakers you want as satellites.

I also got an aftermarket control pod off eBay which is much better than the stock one.







One of the Panasonics and the aftermarket control pod are in this pic.


----------



## Blue4130 (Mar 11, 2022)

Operandi said:


> The only issue with active monitors (or any active speaker) is that you are limited to the capabilities of what that speaker are.  There are no avenues for upgrades in terms of quality of features without starting over with different speakers.
> 
> Also, those Presonus have an bottom-end of 70Hz which is pretty lean no matter what you listen to.


So add a sub. Presonus makes a few. 

As for upgrades, I've never found features that I needed to upgrade. I just need a solid 2 speaker system. If I wanted to go 5.1, it's easy to add the rest. They make subs and mtm centers.


----------



## Operandi (Mar 14, 2022)

Blue4130 said:


> So add a sub. Presonus makes a few.
> 
> As for upgrades, I've never found features that I needed to upgrade. I just need a solid 2 speaker system. If I wanted to go 5.1, it's easy to add the rest. They make subs and mtm centers.


Well if the goal is less than $200 a sub is never going to make it in and a F3 of 70Hz isn't low enough for music in my opinion let alone games or movies / TV.

It also looks like those particular monitors have a built in pre-amp so they aren't really mean to be paired with a sub.  You could make it happen but I'm not sure what the best way to add a subwoofer into the equation would be.  If you were to use a complimentary studio subwoofer you'd need some sort of DAC plus preamp to go into the subwoofer's crossover and then those monitors which I guess would work but you'd have two preamps in the chain which isn't really ideal.

You most likely wouldn't upgrade for features but for better quality speakers or a better amp.  If you buy a powered speaker that avenue is closed.

I would also caution that pro monitors might not be the best choice in general as they are primarily designed to _show _you what is in a recording not necessarily be most listenable speaker for playback.


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 14, 2022)

Hi,
Checked amazon on a few suggestions here and there was some good amazon warehouse discounts on some used ones.


----------

